# Game #46: Sixers @ Cavs (2/4/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Philadelphia 76ers* *(23-22) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(27-18)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Cleveland has to put their blow out loss to the Heat behind them as they return home to face the Philadelphia 76ers. The Cavs need to avoid being content on the perimeter as was the case early against Miami. When the team gets into attack mode, the offense begins to flow. Coach Brown needs to stress attacking the basket first, then drifting back to take the jumper. The team will have a few days to rest, thus should have their legs under them for this game. Philadephia will be playing us on the second night of a back-to-back. Their first game will be against the red hot Detroit Pistons. Maybe Detroit can take a little out of Philly’s tank for us.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Its good that we finally get a few days off. Hopefully we will start off good in this game. By driving to the paint early and often; instead of settling for jumpers


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Newble struggling to regain his health*












> *Newble struggling to regain his health*
> 
> Friday, February 03, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Newble struggling to regain his health*

In my eyes this is a must win. I dont want the Cavs being known as the team that just goes on streaks. of winning and losing. I want them to prove to themselves and the country that they can bounce back after a tough loss at miami. Especially against a team like the sixers that we are supposed to beat


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Newble struggling to regain his health*



CHKNWANG321 said:


> In my eyes this is a must win.* I dont want the Cavs being known as the team that just goes on streaks. of winning and losing. I want them to prove to themselves and the country that they can bounce back after a tough loss at miami.* Especially against a team like the sixers that we are supposed to beat


 :cheers: 

This is a MUST WIN game for all of the reasons you say above.

Good post.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

The sixers are playing tonite then have to come to the Q tomorrow. Plus AI is out. I agree must win. We have to beat these bad teams if we are going to continue to struggle verses good ones.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How long is Iverson out. I didnt even know he wasnt playing. 

Well, if he doesnt play i think we can call it a win early. aka now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/04/2006 | Cavaliers a team in good standing*












> *Cavaliers a team in good standing*
> *Ranking in league OK despite rout by Heat*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 02/04/2006 | Cavaliers a team in good standing*

Great article. Winning these season series' are key. Because i remember last year we didnt get in becuase we lost our season series against the nets. and i think the year before we lost our season series against the celtics


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ankles in way, but not Cavs*












> _Allen Iverson missed his fourth straight home game when the Philadelphia 76ers hosted the Detroit Pistons on Friday night, but the All-Star could make his return to the court tonight against the Cavaliers at The Q._
> 
> *Ankles in way, but not Cavs*
> *If Iverson plays, he could amaze*
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Ankles in way, but not Cavs*

darn. i dont wanna face AI


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Ankles in way, but not Cavs*

Didn't the Sixers play last night? Hopefully they'll be fatigued as the Cavs have been playing a lot of game in a short period of time: 5th game in 7 nights for us


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

If Iverson plays we will have to play well to win. Like mentioned before he has monster games in Cleveland. And if he doesnt play we should take this team to lightly. They played closely with Detroit the whole game last nite. I think the Cavs have to play under the mindset that losing this game is a failure and is totally unacceptable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Iverson is going to play tonight. I can't say that surprises me any.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is off to a nice start. James had a sweet jumping behind the back pass to Zydrunas who converted on the lay up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A playground pass from James to Gooden. LeBron just spiked it down and it hopped up into Gooden's hands.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pass Pass Pass


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Webber is having a strong opening quarter. Coach Brown may need to switch to AV sooner rather than later.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by nine at the end of the first quarter (32-23).

That play to end the quarter was just sweet.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That was sick. Lebron spins out and finds Damon in the corner for the 3 at the buzzer.

Lebron is on fire with the pass tonight. 5 assists in the first quarter. He should go for 20 assists tonight. Ha.

I love when Lebron becomes a passer. It brings such balance to the Cavs attack.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im loving how we are playing tonight. Too bad its not on TNT


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Marshall/AV/Gooden/Z rotation is awesome.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Nice avatar.

And Marshall looked smooth on that drive. Wow.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Funny how Zendon Hamilton has more minutes in this game, then he had all year on the cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmm. Wonder what AV did to piss Brown off? That was a quick hook.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flagrant foul on Luke. Ouch.

Violet Palmer is one of the refs in the game. I just noticed that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Philly is going on a run. 11-0 run. Ouch.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't like these close games: both Webber and Ai are having good games


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Uughh we're only up 1


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by two at the half (52-50).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Air Gooden with the putback.

James with a smash himself.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We need to start playing better defense


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is a lot like the Philly-Cavs game from last time. Very steaky game. You just hope we have the last run.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ut-oh. Kind of lost track of this game, didn't they? Lebron probably needs to get the ball everytime down for the rest of the quarter now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones and Marshall are useless when they can't hit 3pt shots.

Lebron needs to forget about passing and start forcing shots as the supporting cast isn't coming through


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like we are letting the game slip away


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Good to here from Sharon that Jones and Lebron are taking some leadership in the huddle


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron stepping up and taking the defensive challenge. He's checking AI now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stupid 3ball Lebron: go to the basket


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is 2-of-16 from beyond the arc.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Got to knock down the WIDE open 3's.

Like Lebron taking on AI.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

That was the ugliest fast break and three point shot ive ever seen. How can guy like luke call himself a three point shooter when he does that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No More 3pointers Jesus


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Will need another super human effort by Lebron I think to win this


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by five after the 3rd quarter (69-74).


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

this would be a horrible loss if we cant pull it off


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Impressed by Lebron's D on AI. About the only thing good out of that 3rd quarter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No 3 pointers until they get into the game again. Attack the basket and punish the Sixers.

Lebron is owning AI with his defense right now. Smart adjustment by Mike Brown. This might be a game to file away in the Lebron not a terrible defender thread.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Whats with some of these stupid camera angles? Do they always do this for Cavs games?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Whats with some of these stupid camera angles? Do they always do this for Cavs games?


 ??


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke is short on all his shots, like his legs aren't there or he's lacking physical strength.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Luke needs to be at the end of the bench


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Luke needs to hit some shots here: Philly up by 7 now. This looks like a loss coming up here


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

You havent noticed that they've taken some really strange angles at various points in the game..for example when the shot clock was running down and lebron hit that step back jumper?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

D. Jones with a 3ball finally: still should stop shooting so many


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh, i gotcha. I guess they did that view so we can see what Lebron saw.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOO, Lebron is magic


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron has to be the man. The other guys are scared.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AI with 2 FT's: Philly up by 6. Basically no one is stepping up here scoring wise: Lebron needs to start shooting.

Just as I say that Lebron hits a 3


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the Cavs win this one, you give it to Lebron's leadership. Not really anything unusual with his play. But he and Damon are keeping the team up tonight.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice job by Gooden. That is what we need to do. 

Put Z in, and give it to him. And everyone needs to get to the basket. 

Thats what we do when we win, i dont know why we stop sometimes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Drew with a big game tonight: only the starting frontcourt is showing up for this game - Lebron, Drew, and Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Drew with a big game tonight: only the starting frontcourt is showing up for this game - Lebron, Drew, and Z


 We really miss a perimeter threat in these types of games when Sasha is not playing well or is in foul trouble. Need Hughes back


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Damn you korver.

WTF mike, take Luke Jackson out of the game. He doesnt help anything


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Korver 3 ball


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Put pavlovic or marshall in the game. not snow


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

5 for c.webb.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I cant believe this. These kindof games make me crazy angry


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's going to be a tough time winning this one. Philly looks like they did in the last game. Making every shot getting the Cavs turnovers. We let them get their confidence going, and now it's uphill all the way.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

We are destined to lose when those tip ins wouldnt go in


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Good night. 

This loss gets me heated


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That looks like just about it. Just couldn't get the breaks needed to get back in this game. The 3 point shooting tonight was murderous. And we probably waited too long to put Lebron on AI. AND turnovers.

You hate to lose at home. Looks like we're going on one of our famed losing streaks.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thats why women shouldnt be refs


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Thats why women shouldnt be refs


 why dont they drive the whole game. i just dont get it


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How are they calling these tiny little fouls. 

thats rediculous


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why does a double lane violation result in a jump ball? Why not just shoot it again?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Live by the 3 die by the 3: We needed Hughe's driving game desperately tonight


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lose 1, lose another, lose another, lose another = Cavaliers


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have three things to say.
1. You can never turn over the ball that many times and expect to win.
2. Drew Gooden could not guard CWebb and committed a few of the dumbest fouls.
3. If Violet Palmer werent a woman she would not be in the NBA.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I really hope Mike Brown goes crazy in the locker room.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> I have three things to say.
> 1. You can never turn over the ball that many times and expect to win.
> 2. Drew Gooden could not guard CWebb and committed a few of the dumbest fouls.
> 3. If Violet Palmer werent a woman she would not be in the NBA.


 #3 is what ive been saying all night.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Somebody needs to yell at them. They need to realize that losing to the Sixers at home should not happen.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not an excuse for the loss but the Cavaliers for some reason get no home court break from the refs: it always seems we're better off with the refs on the road then at home.

OBTW Violet Palmer is teh worst referee in the NBA


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Philadelphia 99, Cleveland 95*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Somebody needs to yell at them. They need to realize that losing to the Sixers at home should not happen.


 Did varsity win on friday??


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Did varsity win on friday??


Yeah we kilt them by like 30.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

tight, at least one team can win


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> Somebody needs to yell at them. They need to realize that losing to the Sixers at home should not happen.


Yah losing to the Cavs in Philly should of never happened either

Good game tho


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You have to hand it to the Sixers though. They could have given up after the start of the game but they battled back and then executed down the stretch. A team can't come back against you when you don't turn the ball over and score almost every time down.

Cavs should not have put themselves in that position to begin with.

It's a tough loss because there were several good things, but there were also some very annoying things.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Glad I missed this game, sounds like it was hard to watch.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

EHL said:


> Glad I missed this game, sounds like it was hard to watch.


It was. They had the lead and looked they the also had a win. They the let off the gas pettle and couldnt get any defensive stops in the fourth and lost to a team that looked alot hungrier than the Cavs.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

It was extremely difficult to watch. I wish i missed it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad loss....we can't be dropping home games to teams like Philly. 

Man, the Cavs are frustrating to watch. I think the worst thing about it is that we have many of the same problems as last year. We still get murdered at the PG spot, burned by scoring PF's, bench points, etc.

The one area we should be 100% better is outside shooting, but DJ/Marsh are so damn inconsistent. When they are off like tonight their long misses kill our defense, and even though we have better shooters now we settle/jack up outside shots WAY too much.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/05/2006 | Cavaliers' bad habits are costly*












> *Cavaliers’ bad habits are costly*
> *Lazy defense allows Sixers to rally from 14-point deficit*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs can't find Answer*












> _”Tonight, we weren’t all mentally focused,” LeBron James said. “I guess we were getting ready [to watch] the Super Bowl instead of worrying about the 76ers.”_
> 
> *Cavs can’t find Answer*
> *Iverson returns with 34 points to lead 76ers; LeBron has 31 in loss*
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Is LeBron's left hand alright. It looked as if it was really hurting late in the game and I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about it. It didnt look real bad and if it was we probably would have heard about but I was just curious.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looked like he just stubbed it hard. Couldnt have been to bad;since he came back in the game. But then again, he did miss like 5 shots at the end of the game


----------

